# 600EX-RT and Battery Charge Level Indicator?



## jm345 (May 22, 2012)

I must be having a "senior moment." I thought I had read a review of the 600EX-RT that said it now had a battery level indicator. The only reference I can find is on page 15 of the Manual that states an indicator will be displayed when it is time to replace the batteries. Also, I don't see any info in the Manual for the location on the LCD panel where that indicator will be displayed?


----------



## FunPhotons (May 23, 2012)

Same here ... Syl Arena was the first to mention the level indicator I believe, but I have yet to find it, if it exists.


----------



## jm345 (May 24, 2012)

Yes, it might have been Syl's review. But apparently there is no battery level gauge - until the "low battery" indicator appears on the LCD screen somewhere.


----------

